# CinePerc VS Spifire Percussion VS Berlin Percussion



## Rodney Money (Dec 29, 2015)

I have CinePerc Core, Pro, and Epic as of right now and wondering if I made a good or bad decision in comparison to Spitfire and Berlin. Before I spend more money on CinePerc Aux, does anyone have a demo comparing CinePerc, Spitfire, and Berlin?


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 29, 2015)

Which instruments in Aux do you need? CineSamples is apparently boxing them all together in an update, so you may just wanna wait till then as owning the others should surely get you that at discount, etc. Spitfire, as you know has baked in reverb, which many find appealing in orchestral context. True Strike is a great option for those who want their percussion to have 'room' but not huge ambience.


----------



## milesito (Dec 30, 2015)

hi, I have had cineperc core and pro for 2 years and have gotten good use out of them. i just got spitfire percussion after having it recommended to me by a very very prominent orchestrator who is a stickler for good sounding percussion recordings. now that i have purchased it, i have zero regrets and I feel the clarity and depth of pretty much all of the instruments sampled with spitfire percussion is truly amazing. I have both in my master template and the sound is different and complimentary enough as they are in different halls... but i now tend to use the spitfire stuff more. they don't have quite as many instruments sampled as the cineperc core and pro, but they are all of the traditional orchestral percussion instruments. I would also add, that the GUI/interface is different for the spitfire stuff, but for me, the main attraction is not the GUI at all.. for me is it 90% the sound.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 30, 2015)

JohnBMears said:


> Spitfire, as you know has baked in reverb, which many find appealing in orchestral context.



There isn't any "baked" in reverb in Spitfire Percussion Redux, it is the natural sound of these instrument in Air Lyndhurst. Spitfire's Percussion is great as it has a plethora of instruments and includes both standard and extended techniques for them. However, it is starting to sound a little dated to me but that is taste really. The mallet instruments aren't the best but do a good job. I wrote a percussion ensemble piece for school last year and did a mock up of it with only Perc Redux. I used a lot of the main instruments both standard and extended techniques[linked below]. 

I like what I've heard in Berlin Percussion but I feel it currently lacks articulations [ie; common extended techniques]. It does offer a great range of instrument options which is very nice, Spitfire Perc is limited on that. Also, if you go for the full Berlin Perc bundle, the Timpani is by far the best on the market. It could use a few more little extra articulations but for the price versus content/sound, it is amazing. 

CineSamples' approach has always been production quality results that are simple to achieve. Each patch is designed with everything in it ready to play. They've include a great mix of both extended and standard techniques. So really, sound is the one thing you need to consider. As a percussionist, I wish I had invested in both Berlin Perc and CinePerc Core+Pro. Between those two, I think they are the best sound. 

Spitfire Percussion Redux Demonstration:


----------



## PeterKorcek (Dec 30, 2015)

You can also consider Hollywood Orchestral Percussion - has had good reviews and demos/songs done with it sound nice - I think they can be quite flexible (in terms of space) and cover almost all ground


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 30, 2015)

Love HOP, incredible clarity on the recordings. 

Love SF Perc too but the depth and wetness on some of the instruments (even the close mics) sometimes makes me reach for something else when I'm not using a lot of SF instruments.


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 30, 2015)

The Darris said:


> There isn't any "baked" in reverb in Spitfire Percussion Redux, it is the natural sound of these instrument in Air Lyndhurst. Spitfire's Percussion is great as it has a plethora of instruments and includes both standard and extended techniques for them. However, it is starting to sound a little dated to me but that is taste really. The mallet instruments aren't the best but do a good job. I wrote a percussion ensemble piece for school last year and did a mock up of it with only Perc Redux. I used a lot of the main instruments both standard and extended techniques[linked below].
> 
> I like what I've heard in Berlin Percussion but I feel it currently lacks articulations [ie; common extended techniques]. It does offer a great range of instrument options which is very nice, Spitfire Perc is limited on that. Also, if you go for the full Berlin Perc bundle, the Timpani is by far the best on the market. It could use a few more little extra articulations but for the price versus content/sound, it is amazing.
> 
> ...




By baked in, I mean the sound of Air Lyndhurst cannot be removed, versus a Percussion Library that was recorded in a drier environment.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't have Spitfire or EastWest or OT yet, but I listened to them in detail. I have Cinesamples, VSL and many others not listed here. I have several tympani libs, including OT. I like the tympani in Cinesamples because of the ease of control but OT has a better sound in a track as does FT Samples Tympani on Fire (calf skin heads). But we are talking about overall percussion here, eh? My favorite overall for a large percussion library so far is Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion. Easy to use and sounds awesome!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks @Orcel!!


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 30, 2015)

I have the full CinePerc bundle and Spitfire Percussion.

The biggest difference in terms of sound is CinePerc is much more bombastic and in your face vs Spitfire Perc is more "orchestral". I rarely need to EQ Spitfire but with CinePerc I usually have to cut some lows and find myself turning them down in the mix and maybe adding some tail reverb. Also I am looking forward to Cinesamples update as there are some samples that need another round of denoising IMO in particular the bass drum.

That all said if I could only choose one it would be CinePerc. Lots of articulations, unique fx of some of the perc, great close mic sounds, and I like the roll with mod wheel.

And this is coming from someone who predominantly uses Spitfire in their template.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 31, 2015)

The Darris, that was a very good percussion piece. Very nice textures.

I am in the same boat as Rodney. I own cinerper core and epic. And wanted to finish the bundle. But, I've had second thoughts regarding spitfire percussion, mainly because my template is highly based on Spitfire. I've been switching to spitfire becasue at the end I have to do less to put all instruments together in the virtual stage. That is the main reason I have been thinking about taking spitfire redux rader than completing cineperc.

But, you introduced me to OT the timpani. And, after seen the video demo I could not feel amaze at the sound of that thing and the whole piece.
Now I have even more doubts. I could just complete with cineperc Core and take the timpani. But, my doubt is: how hard is to put the timpani in the virtual stage. I also own Rhapsody, It's good, but, I've found a bit harder to put in the stage. Probably not as hard as VSL which I am taking out already from my template because of how hard it is to get the sound. The question for you is (if I may ask): Do you find OT drier sound as hard to place in the virtual stage as vsl? What do you do to OT timpani to place in the stage? Would you still put OT percussion bundle even better than cineperc? Also, in terms of articualtion, spitfire doesn't give much detail expect for the videos. Which articulations you find in OT timpani are of enough importance to choose the OT rather than spitfire?

Ryanstrong, I was browsing at your website. Very amazing work for both photography and music.
You said in your post that "cineperc is more bombastic and Spitfire more orchestral". Do you use spitfire specifically for orchestral "more classic" pieces and leave cineperc for more epic stuff?
I lean more towards the orchestral stuff. I find the timpani very good, but, it doesn't get as increadible as the OT timpani from what I've heard in the demos. Do you find that you can get as close to an orchestral piece with cineperc as probably spitfire does?

Thanks again to Rodney for his thread, and to all for any help.

Agustin


----------



## The Darris (Dec 31, 2015)

TintoL said:


> The Darris, that was a very good percussion piece. Very nice textures.
> 
> I am in the same boat as Rodney. I own cinerper core and epic. And wanted to finish the bundle. But, I've had second thoughts regarding spitfire percussion, mainly because my template is highly based on Spitfire. I've been switching to spitfire becasue at the end I have to do less to put all instruments together in the virtual stage. That is the main reason I have been thinking about taking spitfire redux rader than completing cineperc.
> 
> ...



Thanks @TintoL!! I don't find OT's The Timpani hard to use in a mix at all, that is why I love it so much. It offers a full range of mallet types, including a baroque timpani as well. You get hits and, programable swells and tempo locked swells too. The FX are standard and are slightly lacking in what all is capable of a timpani set but that is my personal taste. Compared to Spitfire's Timpani in Redux, it's leagues above it in terms of types of characteristics you can get out of it as well as flexible functionality. Spitfire's timpani does one or two things very well but that is it. The Timpani is very versatile and mixes well with any library. OT The Timpani is a full on library whereas Spitfire's timpani is just a part of a bigger library so the aim at getting all those little nuances of what the timpani can do wasn't really what Spitfire's approach was with their percussion library.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Christopher. It really helps your advice. OT The timpani is a full representation of the instruments. Spitfire is just what you need in an orchestral context. I think I will definitely take "the timpani". In terms of cineperc vs spitfire, I still have doubt about taking spitfire redux or cineperc pro (to complete the set) or just jump to OT percussion bundle. I understand Rodney "It seems to be a tough decision". I don't want to end up with a library shelved and not used. It happened to me with some EW stuff and vsl.

By the way, I listened to your "return to LV - 426". Quite impresive. Great sound.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks @TintoL, I can't really recommend one over the other as I only have Spitfire Perc and The Timpani. I like Spitfire's Percussion but I also know its capabilities and strengths which every library has. For me though, if I had to choose between CinePerc Pro or Berlin Percussion, I would choose Berlin Percussion. I wish I had them all so I could do a version of Escaping the Dream with each to compare sound. 

In the end, just know that not one library can do everything perfectly, they all have strengths and weaknesses. So, where you might feel like you've shelved one library, there will still be those go to patches that you reach for from it that will honestly save a mix or composition.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

JohnBMears said:


> Which instruments in Aux do you need? CineSamples is apparently boxing them all together in an update, so you may just wanna wait till then as owning the others should surely get you that at discount, etc. Spitfire, as you know has baked in reverb, which many find appealing in orchestral context. True Strike is a great option for those who want their percussion to have 'room' but not huge ambience.


I actually need all of them, lol. If you look in my studio you would discover that I have most of those instruments already in real life. For example, I have around 7 or so djembes alone. One of my publishers asked me if I could make some demos of my percussion pieces. I said sure, but when I looked at my samples I did not have any of the ethic instruments I needed for rendering that I composed for live players. I also write for orchestral and concert band works also so I used the traditional instruments as well. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

milesito said:


> hi, I have had cineperc core and pro for 2 years and have gotten good use out of them. i just got spitfire percussion after having it recommended to me by a very very prominent orchestrator who is a stickler for good sounding percussion recordings. now that i have purchased it, i have zero regrets and I feel the clarity and depth of pretty much all of the instruments sampled with spitfire percussion is truly amazing. I have both in my master template and the sound is different and complimentary enough as they are in different halls... but i now tend to use the spitfire stuff more. they don't have quite as many instruments sampled as the cineperc core and pro, but they are all of the traditional orchestral percussion instruments. I would also add, that the GUI/interface is different for the spitfire stuff, but for me, the main attraction is not the GUI at all.. for me is it 90% the sound.


Thank you for the response, my friend. So for you, it would be spitfire.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

Orcel said:


> Hello Rodney,
> 
> I know all those banks, I love Spitfire sounds but mainly for orchestral use. I have Cineperc and Orchestral Tool Perc/Timpani.
> Because I was looking for "good" Timpani, I decide to buy the O.T Perc Bundle. And the main difference with other banks is that they propose several sticks (Hard Medium and soft) for Timpani , with very good and natural recording. And it makes a big difference .
> For the rest , Tamtam, toms, snare Cymbales etc... I think you can do a very job with all banks.


I've noticed that with Orchestral Tools. It all does seem to sound more natural and real.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

The Darris said:


> There isn't any "baked" in reverb in Spitfire Percussion Redux, it is the natural sound of these instrument in Air Lyndhurst. Spitfire's Percussion is great as it has a plethora of instruments and includes both standard and extended techniques for them. However, it is starting to sound a little dated to me but that is taste really. The mallet instruments aren't the best but do a good job. I wrote a percussion ensemble piece for school last year and did a mock up of it with only Perc Redux. I used a lot of the main instruments both standard and extended techniques[linked below].
> 
> I like what I've heard in Berlin Percussion but I feel it currently lacks articulations [ie; common extended techniques]. It does offer a great range of instrument options which is very nice, Spitfire Perc is limited on that. Also, if you go for the full Berlin Perc bundle, the Timpani is by far the best on the market. It could use a few more little extra articulations but for the price versus content/sound, it is amazing.
> 
> ...



Awesome job with the composition and rendering! Did you ever get it published, and how did the live performance sound different than the rendering? I love hearing from a percussionist (I'm a brass player and I feel as though I know brass samples, lol,) and it gives me hope that you like Cinesamples still even after having Spitfire. So it sounds like I need, at least, to get the timpani from OT right, and probably go ahead and invest in the other OT percussion as well in the near future as well?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

PeterKorcek said:


> You can also consider Hollywood Orchestral Percussion - has had good reviews and demos/songs done with it sound nice - I think they can be quite flexible (in terms of space) and cover almost all ground


Yes, their cymbals are especially nice! I hear people preferring especially the rolls over other libraries all the time, even the more current ones.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> Love HOP, incredible clarity on the recordings.
> 
> Love SF Perc too but the depth and wetness on some of the instruments (even the close mics) sometimes makes me reach for something else when I'm not using a lot of SF instruments.


Thank you for you honesty! At first I read, "I love IHOP." Yes, their breakfast is awesome, lol.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

JohnBMears said:


> By baked in, I mean the sound of Air Lyndhurst cannot be removed, versus a Percussion Library that was recorded in a drier environment.


I knew what you meant.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> I don't have Spitfire or EastWest or OT yet, but I listened to them in detail. I have Cinesamples, VSL and many others not listed here. I have several tympani libs, including OT. I like the tympani in Cinesamples because of the ease of control but OT has a better sound in a track as does FT Samples Tympani on Fire (calf skin heads). But we are talking about overall percussion here, eh? My favorite overall for a large percussion library so far is Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion. Easy to use and sounds awesome!


Thank you for another recommendation I did not think of. I am going for best sound for any instrument, and it sounds like you like the OT timpani as well.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> I have the full CinePerc bundle and Spitfire Percussion.
> 
> The biggest difference in terms of sound is CinePerc is much more bombastic and in your face vs Spitfire Perc is more "orchestral". I rarely need to EQ Spitfire but with CinePerc I usually have to cut some lows and find myself turning them down in the mix and maybe adding some tail reverb. Also I am looking forward to Cinesamples update as there are some samples that need another round of denoising IMO in particular the bass drum.
> 
> ...


I love hearing this. Thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

TintoL said:


> The Darris, that was a very good percussion piece. Very nice textures.
> 
> I am in the same boat as Rodney. I own cinerper core and epic. And wanted to finish the bundle. But, I've had second thoughts regarding spitfire percussion, mainly because my template is highly based on Spitfire. I've been switching to spitfire becasue at the end I have to do less to put all instruments together in the virtual stage. That is the main reason I have been thinking about taking spitfire redux rader than completing cineperc.
> 
> ...


Great questions. I wanted to know the exact same thing.


----------



## JohnBMears (Jan 1, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I actually need all of them, lol. If you look in my studio you would discover that I have most of those instruments already in real life. For example, I have around 7 or so djembes alone. One of my publishers asked me if I could make some demos of my percussion pieces. I said sure, but when I looked at my samples I did not have any of the ethic instruments I needed for rendering that I composed for live players. I also write for orchestral and concert band works also so I used the traditional instruments as well. Thank you for the reply.


You may also want to check out Project Sam True Strike 2.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

TintoL said:


> Thanks Christopher. It really helps your advice. OT The timpani is a full representation of the instruments. Spitfire is just what you need in an orchestral context. I think I will definitely take "the timpani". In terms of cineperc vs spitfire, I still have doubt about taking spitfire redux or cineperc pro (to complete the set) or just jump to OT percussion bundle. I understand Rodney "It seems to be a tough decision". I don't want to end up with a library shelved and not used. It happened to me with some EW stuff and vsl.
> 
> By the way, I listened to your "return to LV - 426". Quite impresive. Great sound.


Absolutely, that is exactly how I feel. Berlin Woodwinds caused CineWinds Core and I to break up.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 1, 2016)

So my friends, it sounds like if I was trying to complete a Spitfire template, then I would go with Spitfire, but in the end of the three that I mentioned, it seems as though I need to go ahead and complete CinePerc with AUX then invest in Ochestral Tools Percussion in the future.

See, this is what I am afraid of, I have invested a lot of money into Cinesamples because I started out loving their brass and how all their instruments were already panned in the orchestra, but I now see Ochestral Tools in the future replacing Cinesamples because of the natural sound, better blending, and just overall realism. Their woodwinds are hard to beat and even blend better than wih CineBrass than CineWinds does and most people prefer Berlin Strings over CineStrings.

In a weird way, I kind of hope that I hate Berlin Brass one day, lol. And if anyone is wondering my take on brass as of right now though my opinion might change tommorow, lol: CineBrass Core and Pro mixed with Sample Modeling, BML Trombones Volume 1, VSL flugelhorn and euphonium, and Native Instruments Symphony Series Brass for the low rich tuba ensemble for a dark rich bottom end.


----------



## TintoL (Jan 1, 2016)

> it sounds like if I was trying to complete a Spitfire template, then I would go with Spitfire, but in the end of the three that I mentioned, it seems as though I need to go ahead and complete CinePerc with AUX then invest in Ochestral Tools Percussion in the future.



Exactly this Rodney. My template is based on spitfire air hall. All other libraries match that hall. That's why for me spitfire is the obvious choice. But, OT percussion, and specially the timpany seems to be superior. But, now I will have to match all instruments in the same hall. I am kind of traumatized after struggling with vsl mega dry sound.

The other thing is that with the discount I have right now on spitfire, OT will be literally double of redux.
To me it seems obvious to get at least the timpany, but then, eventually redux will be shelved. I hate the feeling of loosing money with stuff not used.

I guess I have to just get over it.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jan 1, 2016)

TintoL said:


> Ryanstrong, I was browsing at your website. Very amazing work for both photography and music.
> You said in your post that "cineperc is more bombastic and Spitfire more orchestral". Do you use spitfire specifically for orchestral "more classic" pieces and leave cineperc for more epic stuff?
> I lean more towards the orchestral stuff. I find the timpani very good, but, it doesn't get as increadible as the OT timpani from what I've heard in the demos. Do you find that you can get as close to an orchestral piece with cineperc as probably spitfire does?
> 
> ...



Oh yeah CinePerc can do classic orchestral. You just gotta EQ. Bombastic mainly in the sense that CinePerc is heavier in the low to sub low EQ range while Spitfire Percussion is a little more focused and tighter.

I always found Cinesamples stuff to be a bit more "epic" because of the room it's in it has hard reflections, and it's just plain louder then any of Spitfire's stuff.

With mixing, using mic positions etc CinePerc can do whatever you want.

But for out of the box orchestral sound Spitfire is it. But CinePerc has a nice fidelity to it.

OH and thank you very much for the compliments, really appreciate that!


----------



## The Darris (Jan 1, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Awesome job with the composition and rendering! Did you ever get it published, and how did the live performance sound different than the rendering? I love hearing from a percussionist (I'm a brass player and I feel as though I know brass samples, lol,) and it gives me hope that you like Cinesamples still even after having Spitfire. So it sounds like I need, at least, to get the timpani from OT right, and probably go ahead and invest in the other OT percussion as well in the near future as well?



Haha, I haven't had this piece published and probably won't. It's the first of a 3 movement piece intended for Indoor Concert Percussion Ensembles. I want to workshop it with my college percussionists but we don't have enough percussionists or equipment to play it, so it needs some revising once it is finished in order to get it played live. I can say, that I have a lot of confidence in myself that it will translate well to the real thing as I know what each instrument is capable of. I just need some boss performers for the mallet instruments. Haha. 

I see OT's percussion package as a great investment. It does lack quite a few playing styles for various instruments that I would like to see that is also included in Spitfire's package (but doesn't do them justice). With that said, OT makes solid products and have been making a lot of innovations with their newer releases, especially with CAPSULE. Just invest in what you think sounds best and what will get the job done for you. For me, that means getting them all because I see the strengths and weaknesses in all of them. However, I just don't have the money to buy them all. So, i went with the basic and what had the most at the time.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 2, 2016)

TintoL said:


> I hate the feeling of loosing money with stuff not used.



if you're using a mainly SF template you can be sure that SF perc will not go unused as there will def be some instruments that you think sound great in the hall and will blend perfectly with your track.

Also to those considering CinePerc, FYI they are working on consolidating all perc libraries into one with an upgrade deal for users who already own some of the CinePerc libraries. not sure when it will be released but it seems like it shouldn't be too long. 

I'm personally waiting for that before I grab CinePerc AUX.


----------



## TintoL (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks guys for all the help in the thread. I am glad I steped in into Rodney's thread. It cleared most of my doubts.

As my template is mainly based on spitfire, I have decided to get Redux. I am still deliberating the need for the timpany, but, for that I can wait. I allways try to leave libraries untoch of EQ etc. So, I rather have the cienperc core and epic as "epic go to library", and wait for the new update on cineperc. For my orchestral sound, I will stay with spitfire and get it.

OT, even so is great, it needs placement with an external verb and that is something I can practically eliminate if I stay with the spitfire air sound. Also, If I pick any OT library, the facing out libraries to a new sound will be inevitable. That, I think is a bad idea. I am happy with spitfire, why to tent my wallet with it..........

Thanks again....


----------



## Lawson. (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting either Berlin or Spitfire Percussion. To summarize this thread, it seems to be that the OT perc is better overall. However, if you just have to get that AIR sound, then SP is the way to go. Right? 

I don't have many AIR libraries, and I generally prefer less baked-in reverb, so Berlin Percussion should be my choice?


----------



## Vision (Jan 13, 2016)

Honestly, you can't lose with any of these libraries. I'd look at as many youtube walkthroughs as possible, back to back to back. It may come down to the gui, or a few sounds that jump out at you. 

I have spitfire redux and the Cineperc bundle, but from time to time still use project Sam true strike 1. It's not an easy decision.. but at the same time, you can get to work with all. With that said, the Cineperc revision seems most interesting to me at the moment.


----------



## milesito (Jan 13, 2016)

What is supposed to come with the cineperc revision that everyone keeps referencing?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 13, 2016)

milesito said:


> What is supposed to come with the cineperc revision that everyone keeps referencing?


Denoise, combine all the libraries into one percussion library, make it a lincense contact instrument. I believe that's it.


----------



## milesito (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Rodney. I wonder how that would work if I only have pro and core and they combine all 4 volumes into one...


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 13, 2016)

milesito said:


> Thanks Rodney. I wonder how that would work if I only have pro and core and they combine all 4 volumes into one...


There would be a charge to upgrade, just like I would need to to get CinePerc AUX.


----------



## prodigalson (Jan 14, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> There would be a charge to upgrade, just like I would need to to get CinePerc AUX.



Right. Although, Mike Patti mentioned in a video talking about this that it would be at a price point "accessible" to all their users suggesting that the upgrade would be a lot cheaper than simply buying CinePerc AUX. Which makes sense as the full CinePerc bundle right now is like $999 or something. I'd imagine the price of the new repackaged product would be significantly less than that to remain competitive.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 14, 2016)

It might be almost in half. Well, one can dream, lol.


----------



## fgimian (Oct 5, 2016)

Really sorry to bump this old thread but was curious for more opinions about these 3 libraries and how they compare


----------



## JeremyWiebe (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm also curious for more opinions about these libraries. I bought CinePerc almost a year ago but really struggle to get the sound I'd like out of it, especially the timpani and low drums, which I often use a high-pass filter on to take out some of the low-end. But I find the timpani in CinePerc is overall way too splashy and very difficult to mix in a full orchestral context. I also haven't been very happy with the full mixes, which were one of the main reasons I bought the library. I find they have too much close mic in them my taste, so I often go to the separate mics which makes the mixing process take longer. Kind of wishing I'd gone with Berlin Percussion or Hollywood Percussion, especially when they were offering the free harp with it, since I have the rest of Hollywood Orchestra.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 5, 2016)

JeremyWiebe said:


> I'm also curious for more opinions about these libraries. I bought CinePerc almost a year ago but really struggle to get the sound I'd like out of it, especially the timpani and low drums, which I often use a high-pass filter on to take out some of the low-end. But I find the timpani in CinePerc is overall way too splashy and very difficult to mix in a full orchestral context. I also haven't been very happy with the full mixes, which were one of the main reasons I bought the library. I find they have too much close mic in them my taste, so I often go to the separate mics which makes the mixing process take longer. Kind of wishing I'd gone with Berlin Percussion or Hollywood Percussion, especially when they were offering the free harp with it, since I have the rest of Hollywood Orchestra.



Well, this thread is full good information. I can only speak for Spitfire and OT's libraries. Firstly, the Orchestral Tools Timpani is the best I've used out there. It covers a lot of content and sounds amazing. Spitfire's Timpani is pretty vanilla compared to it. I feel like Berlin Percussion is the most comprehensive of the three and has the most clarity in terms of sound. Easy to mix and blend with the orchestra. Spitfire's Percussion is very roomy due to it being recorded in Air Lyndhurst. It also is starting to sound a little dated to me however, they did capture some great extended techniques that aren't in Berlin Percussion. In the end, I use a mix of both because they both have strengths and weaknesses compared to each other. If you are needing a basic percussion library as a go to, Berlin Perc would be my immediate recommendation. 

I wish I had CinePerc to compare though as I am sure there are great aspects of that library that are better than the other two.

Best,

C


----------



## fgimian (Oct 5, 2016)

The Darris said:


> Well, this thread is full good information. I can only speak for Spitfire and OT's libraries. Firstly, the Orchestral Tools Timpani is the best I've used out there. It covers a lot of content and sounds amazing. Spitfire's Timpani is pretty vanilla compared to it. I feel like Berlin Percussion is the most comprehensive of the three and has the most clarity in terms of sound. Easy to mix and blend with the orchestra. Spitfire's Percussion is very roomy due to it being recorded in Air Lyndhurst. It also is starting to sound a little dated to me however, they did capture some great extended techniques that aren't in Berlin Percussion. In the end, I use a mix of both because they both have strengths and weaknesses compared to each other. If you are needing a basic percussion library as a go to, Berlin Perc would be my immediate recommendation.
> 
> I wish I had CinePerc to compare though as I am sure there are great aspects of that library that are better than the other two.
> 
> ...



Really great summary, thanks a lot!


----------



## shnootre (Oct 5, 2016)

I love Berlin perc and timpani, but as I use it I'm discovering some key instruments missing. (off the top of my head: ratchet, slapstick, cowbell). But for the meat and potatoes instruments, there is so much variety, and the mic options really add a ton of versatility.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm also deciding between Cineperc Complete and Berlin + Timpani. Tough choice! I wonder what library has the more defined and dryer close mics? (or any mic really, the drier the better)


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 5, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> I'm also deciding between Cineperc Complete and Berlin + Timpani. Tough choice! I wonder what library has the more defined and dryer close mics? (or any mic really, the drier the better)



Both have multiple mic positions, but I don't think you can get much drier than BPC's spot mics.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 5, 2016)

I have spitfire, Cinesamples, and East West symphonic and Hollywood. I mix and match, I am considering adding Berlin because it seems,good and clearly I hate money.


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 5, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Both have multiple mic positions, but I don't think you can get much drier than BPC's spot mics.



Nice, I had started another thread here about very close and dry marimba/vibes/glock etc and was wondering if Berlin's spot mics would get me a good "commercial" or "jingle" sound.

Of course it goes without saying that either Cineperc or Berlin will be great for orchestral stuff. If Berlin can fill those jingle roles for me as well, then I'm glad to pay the extra money to those wonderful chaps in Germany!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Oct 5, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I have spitfire, OT and East West symphonic and Hollywood. I mix and match, I am considering adding Berlin because it seems,good *and clearly I hate money*.



I literally spilled my tea reading that hahaha!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 5, 2016)

shnootre said:


> I love Berlin perc and timpani, but as I use it I'm discovering some key instruments missing. (off the top of my head: ratchet, slapstick, cowbell). But for the meat and potatoes instruments, there is so much variety, and the mic options really add a ton of versatility.


Surely you mean meat and portatos?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 5, 2016)

Hat_Tricky said:


> I literally spilled my tea reading that hahaha!


Me too.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 6, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Surely you mean meat and portatos?


No he didn't. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 6, 2016)

The Darris said:


> No he didn't. And don't call me Shirley.


Hell's horses! It's only a short step from here to my "drinking problem" starting again.


----------



## airflamesred (Oct 6, 2016)

Is it really neccesary to do all your perussive shopping in one place?


----------

